# Opossum



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Jumped out of shower to Fiona and Gilda barking like nuts. Opossum like to run across the back fence. I hear my mom yelling in the backyard. So I grab a towel and a robe. Dumb opossum is on the ground hiding behind the rose bushes. I tell my mom keep the dogs to the right and I try and drive it to the left. Gilda runs in there and grabs the opossum with her teeth and runs to the dark corner. Fiona joins her and it gets quiet. Gilda comes out of the dark corner behind Fiona's kennel. No Fiona. So I call her. She comes trotting out of the dark with the opossum in her mouth. I run screaming.

My mom gets the shovel and thinking it is dead, going to put it in the dumpster. Dogs won't let her. So I tiptoe outside ready to run screaming again and hand her a trash can to put over it. Fiona lays down beside it, guarding it. I try to keep the dogs away so mom can scoop. 10 minutes go by and an avocado falls from the tree. Dogs go after it. Perfect! "Mom scoop it up". " it is standing up!" I run screaming into the house again. Dogs scratch at garbage can and opossum is scratching to get out.

It is too much for me. I run in the house, close the blinds and turn up the tv. Gilda comes in the house and tries to give me a tongue bath ... With the same tongue that touched the opossum. I am having convulsions over the stupid opossum tongue of Gilda ... My mom is laughing so hard she cannot breathe.

Ok, so I am scared of opossum. They are ugly and gross. Now I need someone to get it out of the backyard, because it really is dead this time. Mom does not think it is a good idea to feed it to the dogs.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

thanks for the big laugh.


----------



## GreenCo (Sep 26, 2013)

An opossum is one tough animal and I would NOT feed it to the dogs. They are dirty animals and I'd be worried about parasites. They are tough to kill that's for sure. My neighbours husky got a hold of one and ripped it's spine right out and the thing was still alive for a bit. Crazy. I also ran one over with the Jeep accidentally and it just got up and ran off.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

recently we have had a lot of opposums here , Ontario ! , at the front door , at the garage -- they are harmless, beneficial , awesome biology , high immune system to most bacteria and even rabies -- something worthy of study.

They play dead , and will emit "dead" smelling scents , which inhibit prey on the dogs. Yes one of my dogs found one in the garage and picked it up , ran the victory loop then brought it to me . I held her collar , she released, I flipped her outside of the garage door while I was inches away absolutely fascinated by this primitive living creature . Put in on the grain shovel , and marched it to the tree line . Watched it wander off .

They don't dig, or destroy wiring -- will catch and eat roof rats --


----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

I had no idea what a opossum was so had to google it. I think they are sooo cute. Are they some kind of pest? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Pretty cool animals. They are immune to snake venom. They don't dig to create dens so they aren't destructive, at least around my house. We see them quite often. A dog will snap one up from time to time, but they spit them out pretty quickly.


----------



## 3GSD92_00_12 (Mar 28, 2013)

I agree with you, Cheyanna, about opossumes being ugly and gross. Sadly, I could not keep myself from giggling a little because I can picture my mom and I responding the way you did, while my dad would be trying to kill it with Gypsy trying to be of assistance to him.


----------



## SPOTACUS MAXIMUS (Jan 17, 2014)

Years back our gsd mix dog and our gsd were hunting in the woods out back and when they came it we didn't notice the mix had brought us a gift, doing her part for the pack. She dropped the opossum on the kitchen floor thinking it was dead. It quickly came back to life and ran into the dining room under the hutch. Getting it into the garbage can to release it was interesting to say the least. Opossums are nasty but very cool little creatures.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

they are immune to snake venom ! 
nasty - not at all --


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

Thats too funny. I was chased my one once, not my favorite animal on earth either


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Opossum's are survivors. I have a great deal of respect for them. Even the babies are little teeth machines. My family used to eat them  along with squirrels. I never did - only my grandmother's generation. They would catch them and feed them pig slop and corn to "clean them out" first. I was told their meat is very very greasy.

I do have a college memory of going back to to the house after a party. Already a bit tipsy and this demon with shining eyes would not let us in the front door. Had to stumble our way to the back door to get in.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I've eaten "possum" before, without knowing what it was until after. It was fried, like everything at the ******* ranch where my sister's boyfriend lived. I think I've eaten every species of critter that lives in Ohio.

Not so much anymore 

I have skinned them before, and they are pretty fatty.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

My husband said when he was in boy scouts there was a man who was known for his amazing bruinswick stew. The troop quit serving it at fundraisers when they learned the man saved up roadkill for a year to make it. 

One thing you gotta give to old ********. [coming from ******* roots I can say that] is they are survivors, too.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Lol. We have so many possums in our yard because of the fruit trees. Dexter has brought them into my house more than once. The Iast time was Wed night. Its 9 pm and my grown children are out. The same thing, I get out the shower, (except im dressed lol) prepare me a cup of chamomile tea, put on the tv and hear the dogs barking in the backyard. All of a sudden Dex comes darting through the patio doors with what looks like one of his raccoon toys with my maltipoo barking like crazy behind him. What is that smell? Its not skunk but smells just as bad. Ugh, i get up to find out what the smell is. They continue to run through the den kitchen and diningroom in circles until I tell Dex to drop what ever it is in his mouth, and he does. Its a huge opposum. I start screaming and jumped on the couch, which causes dex to pick it up again and thankfully run outside with it. I follow him with the broom and tell him to drop it. I call both dogs inside and wait. 3 hours later I go outside its gone. Okay great the dogs can finally come outside. As soon as I let them, they run to the last spot it was, check it out, run around the yard and find it again! behind the kennel. By the time I get there its on the ground playing dead, the dogs are trying to get to it. I call them inside and wait til my son gets home. During the time im waiting. I have to give the maltipoo a bath because he rolled around in the grass and smelled horrible. Its 230 in morning when my son gets home. He goes outside and the possums still there! He takes some gloves (he hunts with his dad, deer not possums) picks it up, tells me its not hurt and takes it through the gate to the front yard and puts in on the front lawn. The next day after 3 hours sleep I get up , look and its gone. Finally.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

I have to add, up to now Dexter has never bit a possum to puncture it. Hes cornered it and nipped it, by this time the possum is playing dead.. I think Dex thinks this is how you kill it..lol


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

jocoyn said:


> My husband said when he was in boy scouts there was a man who was known for his amazing bruinswick stew. The troop quit serving it at fundraisers when they learned the man saved up roadkill for a year to make it.
> 
> One thing you gotta give to old ********. [coming from ******* roots I can say that] is they are survivors, too.


Oh no! Lol I would be sick if I found out I ate year old road kill possum . Its not just ******** that eat it. My ex husbands grandmother is from Mexico and she said they ate possum to cure acne and some other things.


----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

I think possums are cute. We run across one pretty often on our last walk of the night. Effie bounces around and barks at it. The possum falls over dead. Effie gives it a good sniff and we continue on our walk. By the time we get back Mr. possum is gone. They seem to be friends.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

glinny said:


> I think possums are cute. We run across one pretty often on our last walk of the night. Effie bounces around and barks at it. The possum falls over dead. Effie gives it a good sniff and we continue on our walk. By the time we get back Mr. possum is gone. They seem to be friends.



They dont look cute..lol. I will never forget the first time I saw one. I had just moved with my kids to Orange County. I was sitting on my front steps talking on the phone. out the corner of my eye I see this cat walking in front of the house. i call out to it "here Kittty Kitty" it turns around and stares at me with these huge red eyes and a long snarling snout with sharp teeth. (Well, thats how I remeber it..lol.) I screamed, dropped the phone and ran inside the house. This is exactly why my ex husband and son dont take me on hunting trips. One spider, and Ive scared all the deer in 10 mile radius.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

I used to see them dead on the road all the time when I lived West of Toronto, I haven't seen one up here at all, but I seldom see roadkill either. I suspect that is more to do with the large coyote population than the efficiency of road crews. 
There is so much folklore about them, they came to Ontario on semi-trucks traveling across the border, that they have no real predators, that's why their population seems to explode in some areas, that they are vicious and aggressive. That their ears fall off the first winter they are in Ontario due to the frigid temperatures. 
Honestly, raccoons scare me more, they are known to be more vicious. 
Strange they aren't seen up here, but the difference between here and 15 minutes South of here, or a half hour South of here is often like living in a different climate all together, once you go over the morraine, it's another world.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

They supposedly taste like crap too. They stink like crazy, are known to carry rabies although that's lots of mammals but them in particular. They are also very hard biters for something with their head size so something to think about. Wouldn't worry too much about it but make sure your dogs shots are up to date rabies wise.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

We don't have them here that I know of, or in Arizona where I was. At least I've never seen one.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

a cornered possum can be every bit as vicious as a raccoon. thankfully they aren't as big, though. 
nasty evil snarling little creatures is what they are. 
and they taste horrible too!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

There used to be one that lived by my apartment building when I was in my 20's. It would sit on the dumpster and hiss at us. Made it pretty difficult to take the trash out!

Then right after I moved into my current house, there was a possum that would sit on the back fence and stare at my Doberman. She would fly out the door and head straight for the fence barking her head off. It went on for weeks. Glad that possum finally moved on. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I took a broom handle and touched on that was static and making the hiss -- just lightly , the opossum did its thing and fainted . By playing dead they reduce prey drive , plus look at their mouth and you will see spittle coming out , another "dead" signal as it mimics the chemicals of dead and decay . 
I have had one of my dogs grab one and carry it around . I think the playing dead saves the opossums life. That same dog has caught many rabbits in her day and when they resist or struggle to escape the grip comes on and the rabbit is dispatched -- head eaten first.
Never happened with the opossum. 

not aggressive - free to be , you and me -- 



 and this 



 
had to laugh at the people talking to the opossum. When I see the regulars (they do eat chicken frames!) I talk to them out of surprise ' what are you doing here '


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I can't see the word Opposum without this coming to mind ...

Over The Hedge Rosebud


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

It was not dead. My mom got up before the dogs and freed it from the backyard. And it did stink something awful. The dogs were just barking at it, until I tried to push the thing towards the wall. When it barred its teeth at me, Gilda grabbed it. I thought that she killed it. Fiona grabbed it and pranced around the yard. Then she laid it down and would poke it with her nose. She just wants to chase it. I hope it never comes back. Yuck!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

The possums we have in Australia can do some nasty damage as they have very long claws and are full of ticks. Lola saw one run along the top of our fence late at night about 2 years ago now and she still to this day will go out and check and give a good woof just in case (they drive her crazy)


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

They smell so bad because they express their anal glands sometimes on feinting.

They look viscous, but they aren't. They are slow. I'm not recommending it, but I have picked several up to move them to another location. They don't even approach a raccoon on the danger scale, and are nothing compared to a feral cat.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

actually they will start emitting a bubbly snotty liquid from their mouth. I had one 10 inches from my face observing it out of curiousity. 

We have a little one , probably a late born one that will sit on top of something in the garage (it comes and goes) -- out of surprise I'll say "hey , what are you doing here" . I get up close . We look at each other . I do my work and it sits there , eventually wanders off .
No threat . 

we never seem to have anything in balance any more. 
one year there were so many rabbits that when you went out (in the winter) you could see rabbit track highways -- evidence all over the place . Rabbits sitting girding the new ornamental crab apple trees I had just put in at expense and effort .

the following year --- so many coyotes , regulars , that they had names , "the teenager" "big sinister" and the "undertakers - 3 that always traveled together in a line " . The coyotes would be looking into the windows . I threw a bucket at one because it was too bold --- and it didn't flee , approached the bucket , so I had to wait it out in one of the kennels with my dog .

now its the opossums , at the front door even , sitting there like a cat waiting to be let in.


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

I could not help laughing at your great description. What drama!




carmspack said:


> recently we have had a lot of opposums here , Ontario ! , at the front door , at the garage -- they are harmless, beneficial , awesome biology , high immune system to most bacteria and even rabies -- something worthy of study.
> 
> They play dead , and will emit "dead" smelling scents , which inhibit prey on the dogs. Yes one of my dogs found one in the garage and picked it up , ran the victory loop then brought it to me . I held her collar , she released, I flipped her outside of the garage door while I was inches away absolutely fascinated by this primitive living creature . Put in on the grain shovel , and marched it to the tree line . Watched it wander off .
> 
> They don't dig, or destroy wiring -- will catch and eat roof rats --


carmspack - wow, you have my respect.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Opposums have a lower body temp than most animals. Rabies is very rare in them. They do carry fleas & ticks and any diseases that come with those pesky critters. 

Opposums urninate and defecate... ALOT. If they get into your attic, you'll smell them before you find them. Their body waste can carry Letposirosis and Samonella. 

Due to their body waste...and a barn full of hay (which they love to nest in) they are not allowed in my barn. They are a critter that we'll remove. I'm all for allowing nature to do her job, snakes (etc) get to stay. But possums, are goners.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Just two dayd ago in Toronto area. Appears Ontario doctors are not risking rabies when it comes to these animals. I believe they are relatively new to Ontario as I have never seen one.

http://m.torontosun.com/2014/02/16/opossum-puts-bite-on-mississauga-woman


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Cheyanna said:


> It was not dead. My mom got up before the dogs and freed it from the backyard. And it did stink something awful. The dogs were just barking at it, until I tried to push the thing towards the wall. When it barred its teeth at me, Gilda grabbed it. I thought that she killed it. Fiona grabbed it and pranced around the yard. Then she laid it down and would poke it with her nose. She just wants to chase it. I hope it never comes back. Yuck!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I am glad it survived. How clever. It must have a very similar story to yours when it gets "home".  and hopefully avoid the back yard.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Posums were brought to the NW during the depression & WWII where immigrants from the south transported them. In the NW they have few if any predators. They are hard on waterfowl eggs - and they are not house trained! I rented a rather rundown house near a creek for several years. Posums ... I don't dislike them but they are too profligate.


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

We have lots of them around my house. I think they are nasty, ugly and creepy. But I'll take them over raccoons any day!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

stmcfred said:


> We have lots of them around my house. I think they are nasty, ugly and creepy. But I'll take them over raccoons any day!


I don't know why, but I feel the same way about them. They are just creepy. I had one in my tack room one morning sitting on the feed barrel hissing at me. My feral barn cats where in the rafters, they were afraid of it. I admit, I was too. Screamed like a girl and ran for the hills. It took me by suprise. 

I can't compare them to racoons, though. I've caught pictures of racoons on the game cam in my back pasture, but never seen one at the house or barn.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

tottie86 said:


> I had no idea what a opossum was so had to google it. I think they are sooo cute. Are they some kind of pest?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Actually, I think they are the north american continent's only marsupial 

Jelpy 

PS I think they're neat


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

Lilie said:


> I don't know why, but I feel the same way about them. They are just creepy. I had one in my tack room one morning sitting on the feed barrel hissing at me. My feral barn cats where in the rafters, they were afraid of it. I admit, I was too. Screamed like a girl and ran for the hills. It took me by suprise.
> 
> I can't compare them to racoons, though. I've caught pictures of racoons on the game cam in my back pasture, but never seen one at the house or barn.



Last year we had about 5 raccoons (mom and babies) over a course of a week that we believe had distemper. They were out during the day and REALLY mean. They were super close to the house so I couldn't let my kids out or my dog until we were able to get rid of all of them.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Guess who was back today? Stupid opossum. Lucky it was just on the fence and not in the yard. I think it just wanted to tease the dogs "you didn't kill me ...losers!"


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Cheyanna said:


> Guess who was back today? Stupid opossum. Lucky it was just on the fence and not in the yard. I think it just wanted to tease the dogs "you didn't kill me ...losers!"
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


:spittingcoffee:


----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

Jelpy said:


> Actually, I think they are the north american continent's only marsupial
> 
> Jelpy
> 
> PS I think they're neat



That's pretty cool actually. 
 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Cheyanna said:


> Guess who was back today? Stupid opossum. Lucky it was just on the fence and not in the yard. I think it just wanted to tease the dogs "you didn't kill me ...losers!"
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



and if the dogs do get close they will just play dead again..Suckers!! LOL


----------

